# [Suse 10.2] Viola Digitelmo 1 TV Karte



## deadline (20. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also über Google und die Forensuche hab ich nix gefunden.
Ich hab mir eine DVB-T Pcmcia Karte gekauft. Die mitgelieferten Treiber sind wie fast überall für Windoof und nun meine Frage:
Wo finde ich einen Treiber für diese Karte?
Mein System hat SuSE Linux 10.2
Ich hab scho mal gesucht und die 2 möglichen Chips gefunden:
Philips TDA10046,
Philips TDA8274 

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ach ja, ich hab noch nich soo viel Erfahrung mit Linux.

lg
Chris


----------



## Anime-Otaku (22. Januar 2007)

Was sagt die Ausgabe von lspci (zu finden in pciutils)?


----------



## deadline (24. Januar 2007)

Es kommt dann folgendes:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)
00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) IDE Controller (rev 03)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6200 TurboCache] (rev a1)
06:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller
06:03.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI7x20 1394a-2000 OHCI Two-Port PHY/Link-Layer Controller
06:03.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller
06:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
06:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 03)
```
Aber hat das was mit meiner Pcmcia-Karte zu tun?

lg
chris


----------

